# Flyboard® Air Test 1



## Alex (12/4/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

Awesome!

I'm probably to old to use one, but my word...


----------



## DaveH (13/4/16)

Nah it's fake.


----------



## zadiac (13/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Nah it's fake.



Not for long


----------

